# private health insurance



## 1davieb (Nov 1, 2016)

hi my wife and myself are moving to costa del sol to live this year as we are both mid 50 we need private health insurance and was hoping for some companies to get quotes and which ones to avoid using any info would be great thank you


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

You could try a Spanish comparison website such as this one for health insurance:-

https://www.acierto.com/seguros-salud/

My husband and I have been insured for almost 10 years now with a smaller company called Prévision Medica (www.previsionmedica.com). They only cover Málaga province and part of Córdoba province so would be suitable if you plan to live on the CDS (and you would have emergency cover if travelling elsewhere in Spain plus limited coverage if overseas (but not to anything like the same extent as travel insurance). Currently we pay €64 each per month in premiums, with no co-payments or excess to pay for treatment. It does not cover the cost of medications, few private health policies do. Unlike most companies they do not increase premiums for existing policyholders when they reach the age of 65. We have found them extremely good to deal with, quick to authorise tests and hospital treatment without any quibbles. 

When considering which policy to buy, do bear in mind that for the purpose of registering as foreign residents, it must be a comprehensive policy with no co-payments.


----------



## 1davieb (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks very much Lynn i will check prevision medica out


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Something else to be aware of (which is common to all private health insurers) is that there are waiting periods after you first take out the policy before you can access treatment (other than for GP visits or emergency treatment). They vary according to the type of treatment, generally between 3 and 12 months, with the 12 month waits applying to antenatal and obstetric care and psychiatric treatment.


----------

